# Yamaha RX-V795a Receiver



## 19bigdaddy51 (Jul 18, 2009)

Help; My receiver shuts off for no reason. Thought it was too hot in cabinet, but does the same thing outside of cabinet. Any suggestions will be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, Double check that all speaker connections are properly in place and that non of the wires even wire strands are not cross shorting across the - + posts.


----------



## 19bigdaddy51 (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks, but speaker wires are fine


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the shack!

If it isn't what tony said, you might try disconnecting all connections and turn on and see what happens. All info you can supply might help others here help diagnose the problem, eg how long it stays on, was it being driven hard/was it hot when it initially went off, etc


----------



## 19bigdaddy51 (Jul 18, 2009)

I did that and and it still shuts off. Longest it runs is maybe 10 minutes, no matter if it is dvd, blu-ray, cd, or tuner.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its sounding like your receiver needs some repair.


----------

